# 9/11 Memorial Post



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

My other thread was locked i dont see why it was because last year i did the same thing and this is the old thread. I understand this is a car forum.
and this has nothing to do with politics. 
*SO KEEP IT CLEAN*
...Pls dont lock this:


*--On September 11th 5 years ago, 3,044 people died, not including the hijackers. 2,801 people died at the World Trade Center. 179 people died at the Pentagon. 64 people died on Flight 93 in Pennsylvania, after herocially seizing it from the hijackers. In New York, rescue workers from all over the city, on or off duty, raced to Manhattan and the Trade Centers. Hundreds of emergency personnel were running into the Towers as eveyone else was running out, for no other reason than people needed help. It is reported that firefighters made it all the way to 87th floor of the North Tower before it collapsed. When the Twin Towers came down, 343 firefighters, 23 police officers, 37 Port Authority officers, and 3 EMS workers were killed. Without a doubt, they saved many thousands of lives with their bravery, and they will forever be heroes. *

*--Before the attack when they stood as two, each edifice stretched high soaring into the blue. Upon the assault of each tower in the early morning hour the lives of many came to a halt by terrorist fault. In the din, as each collapsed to the ground prayers were heard for loved ones to be found and every American hero that perished at Ground Zero. The calamity of crumble metal and twisted steel made it all so terribly real. Our flag waved endlessly amongst the pile as the sight and smell of the inferno reeked, mile upon mile.By the pledge, this city will carry on volunteers worked above and beyond. With all hope to find a survivor in each passing hour digging continued with sweat and pride by every creed, color and hide. We will flourish anew as a blooming flower and in the end remain in supreme power. *

* R.I.P. -3-4-3- F.D.N.Y. * *P.A.P.D 37 And N.Y.P.D 23*

F.D.N.Y. Memorial 


*Where were you on this day?
Please take a moment to reflect back?

Thanks!*
-I was sitting in my car listening to the radio at college in New Jersey, waiting to go to class. As i listened The Anouncer came on and stated a small plane hit 1 of the towers. I then walked to class, not even 15 minutes later the Campus Police came around to every class saying that we all must evacuate the school and head home. So i started walknig to my car as i took a look out where the hozion is I could see a THICK black cloud im like "OH ****" I get in my car, tried calling a buddy that belongs to my fire house but the cell phone lines were dead. As i left the school a campus police officer was directing traffic, he stopped me and saw that i had a Plate in my windshiled that said my fire dept and saw my Blue emergency lights on the dash, he gave me specific instructions to cross the double yellow and turn my lights on and head to my station. I was at least 15 miles out, so i headed over there, When i got there there were a few guys ready to head out but were waiting for The county OEM cordinator to call send there request which they got. We meet up with the statepolice and other Fire agency's at the fire college and from there they gave assignments. My station had to go to Canarsie Brooklyn Engine 257 and ladder 170. There Engine was already in Manhattan SO we assist with Calls with there ladder for roughly 24 hours and then another dept from south jersey came in to run calls.... 
MK 4 contents











_Modified by BLACK-FLAG at 10:19 AM 9-11-2006_


----------



## Klipse (Jul 4, 2004)

Health class...didn't even know that the twin towers was the world trade center...that was in 10th grade...i guess it's still no excuse...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Klipse)*

yea a lot of people had different names for them.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Klipse)*

I was in study hall and they wheeled in a TV and turned on the news just in time to see the second plane hit....everyone started cryin....it was crazy


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klipse* »_Health class...didn't even know that the twin towers was the world trade center...that was in 10th grade...i guess it's still no excuse...

Damn dude, even I knew what the Twin Towers were! I was in Grade 8 and I live in Canada too








Anyhow, has anyone watched Rescue Me on Showcase? It's a damn good show.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (bootymac)*

i was in my car driving from one store to another all i remember is looking up in the sky and a tear fell down my face after realizing what was going on


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

I was in my bed at ESU, when my roomy ran in and told me that we were under attack.






















Cowards!!!!!


----------



## uberdiesel (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (bootymac)*

I was sitting behind a radar scope when we got told to put all aircraft on the ground. Not fun arguing with pilots that didn't know what was going on. The terrorist not only Hijacked planes but they have hijacked an old religion.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
Anyhow, has anyone watched Rescue Me on Showcase? It's a damn good show.

yea, last episode is tuesday night sad to see tommys son die. unti next summer.


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

I am watching that TV show on Discovery, makes me want to get back to the Marines as soon as possible, im sitting here shaking.


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

yeah i remember that day.
i went to school across the hudson river from manhattan. i didnt actually see the towers get hit or go down, but i remember the thick black smoke when i looked out the window that morning. one of my classmates actually watched them go down from the 4th floor window; his dad was in one of them.
anyway, bravo to all the brave souls who risked their lives, and to those who lent a hand to help.


----------



## VDubJetta1999 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

Was in math class, everyone heard about the first plane hitting, so the teacher turned on the tv and we saw the 2nd plane hit. room was dead silent.....


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

I can remember it like it was yesterday
I was sitting in study hall (8th grade) in the spanish teachers class, class ended and walked out the door and my buddy told me a plane ran into the world trade center...i was like oh damn that sucks (i thought it was a private plane like a cessna or something)...then in my next class (english) they turned on the TV and i actually watched on TV as the second plane hit...it was insane everybody started crying / yelling even the teacher i remember couldn't believe it....ended up watching the TV in school all day.


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mtetkosk)*

This sucks, feels like it all over again.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

this needs to be sticked even if its just for today


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGT8V80* »_this needs to be sticked even if its just for today 

Sure does....

_Quote, originally posted by *esoteric vue* »_
anyway, bravo to those who lent a hand to help.

thanks...


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

Rudely awakened by my roommate my freshman year @ USC. I was in such a panic I couldn't even begin to figure out what to do. My roommate on the other hand was snoring within 5 minutes of telling me.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (bootymac)*

another site i found a year ago
http://www.septembereleven.net/page97.htm


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

my friend called me really early in the morning (westcoast) i turned on the tv and was glued to it til late that afternoon, called my family in nyc to make sure everyone was ok, skipped work that day


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (schtebie)*

Hey I know the moderators are reading this becasue they stuck my thread in the "Black Hole", so atleast stick this one at the top.
NEVER FORGET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uberdiesel (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

TTT


----------



## EASTCOAST VW (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (uberdiesel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

I was in sec4 (10th grade I guess?!) and when I came back home for lunch time, my pop was crying in the basement. I'll never forget that day








I live in Montreal, over 600kms away from new york and we couldn't believe how low the human race can go...


----------



## GLSxTist (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

7th grade. i was in Lit class when it happened, and saw it in math class, the next period.
i remember i made a retarded remark about atlanta's coca-cola factory being attacked. i guess i didnt realize what i was saying. i felt like an ignorant little punk.
to this day, i still dont understand, and it's pretty sad.
makes me realize how close minded i am.
i feel exremely guilty and ignorant..
my hat goes off to those who put their life in harms way. 
thank you. a lot.


_Modified by GLSxTist at 8:00 PM 9-11-2005_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (saceone)*

*Thanks Guys/Gals for the Positive remarks... Keep them coming!*


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mk4VeeDub)*

I promise that I will bump this up everyday until I go back if they wont stick this thread to the top!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

I was in my old school, just 5 minutes from the Pentagon when it happened...


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Braga_Dub)*

i was in art class in 7th grade when i first heard it and didn't believe, then my teacher brought in a tv and we watched it. I live in a suburb of NYC where a lot of people commute to the city and a lot of kids got pulled out of school that day because they had parents working in the city and wtc.


----------



## Erin713 (Apr 17, 2003)

In college, on the way to geology class.


----------



## Geoffro1.8tt (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Erin713)*

i lost 2 family members due to this tragedy and will be deployed to iraq in 3 weeks, this means more to me than you can beleive, god bless everyone who was affected by these events, and god bless america.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Geoffro1.8tt)*

i was sleepin in class.....and a teacher runs in sayin the world trade centers are on fire......i didnt beleive it untill the TV was turned on


----------



## VWRETRO (Mar 16, 2005)

Driving to college...heard that a small plane struck the tower...got to my CPR class. told everybody what happen...woman in class said her husband was a elevator mechanic there....not even half hour later, word spread it wasn't a small plane...we left the classroom, went to the building tv's that hang in front of the entrance....burning and smoking....women cried...men stared....one man said.."this is a act of war!!!....." as he ran outside to his car....everyone tried to use there cellphones....service was busy, not many could get threw....for the next two years i was glued to MSNBC reading the new ticker on the bottom of the screen...
The woman with the elevator mechanic husband...he ran out of the tower.....my uncle Lt.Fire Fighter took the day off, he said he felt weird.....weird was not the words that discribed that day....
Life is Short, Live it how you please...as long as your happy...


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (toooofastforu)*

I am right with ya brother, I can not wait to go to iraq. BE safe, keep ur head down. I got your back.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

yah wow its been 4 years. 
i was in history class while this happened then we turned the tv on and saw it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black n Grey (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (abydielswolfsburg)*

Was inbetween classes back in 10th grade at my locker. I overheard one guy say to another 
guy 1 'hey did you hear what happened'
guy 2 'nah, what happened?'
guy 1 'the world trade centers... they got hit by planes.. big ones'
guy 2 'holy ****'
me 'are you kidding me?'
(didnt know if it was a sick joke or what... just seemed impossible for something like that to happen.
so i went to my spanish class like normal. I told one kid in my class about what i had heard... he didn't beleive me. the teacher taught the class normally but about halfway through the principal came on the intercom saying "if anyone needs to talk to me or use a phone please dont hesitate to come to my office". i was like 'wtf...'. finally class let out and a kid asked the teacher what the principal meant by that little notice. she said 'oh, something happened to the twin towers in new york'... I guess she didn't realize the severity of it. later in math class all we did was watch tv and try to let the destruction actually sink in. it was horrible.


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Black n Grey)*

I can say this is not a joke....I was sitting in a VW dealership for the first ever oil change on my Jetta when the news broke








I walked in as women in the waiting room was crying, I looked at the TV and I was lost...the day that changed the lives of millions


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta6nut* »_I am right with ya brother, I can not wait to go to iraq. BE safe, keep ur head down. I got your back.


im all for serving your counrty but im sorry you cant wait to go to iraq 
thats messed up you want to. . . . . . ehhh you know waht i dont want to get this thread locked


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Bobby Digital)*

A good night, GOD BLESS Bump. I will keep this going, until they stick it to the top.


----------



## breakscape (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

I had to work that day at noon and I was awoken by my father at 9:15 telling me about the world trade center. I was glued to the television for hours. This is something that will stay in the minds and hearts of Americans forever. God bless all and we will never forget.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (jetta6nut)*

I was in 9th grade, spanish class. I will never forget the feeling I got when I heard this. This picture, however, is still hard to look at, four years after the event occured. 








Victims rest in Peace










_Modified by Black20th at 10:54 AM 9-12-2005_


----------



## Jhel101 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

I'm a relilgious person (christian), so here's my belief, I lost an Uncle that day, but Heavan gained 5000+ new residents.God rest their souls! It takes a true coward to do wat they did... Darn shame!


_Modified by Jhel101 at 12:05 AM 9-12-2005_


----------



## SlvrGTi1.8T (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Jhel101)*

Leaving english class to go to my one of my friends funeral, it was a sad day


----------



## ravezy (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (breakscape)*

i still remember it was the beginning of my year one in college. time passed fast.
respect to the braveries RIP victims the feelings ain't any easy


----------



## QWK-GLI (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Jhel101)*

I was actually giving blood in a mobile blood center in Alpharetta Ga that my employer scheduled for the day. I did it occasionally in the past but now I do it as much as they say our bodies can give blood during the year. 
God Bless America 
P.S. The Flight 93 show on Discovery Channel was awesome!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Jhel101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jhel101* »_ Heavan gained 5000+ new residents.God rest their souls! It takes a true coward to do what they did... Darn shame!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

I was in computer class when news broke so everyone was trying to get on the net to find out more. i was at an adult training school so most of the people were parents and the tols us to go home and be with our children.
i live in barrie ontario which is 1 hour north of tornoto which is about several hours from NYC.
i called my father and talk to him about it. i remember him telling me that him and some other christians on a construction site just stop working and started praying for those in need.
i was just blown away that this happened. i kept getting a feeling like i watched a bad movie or something. it was just too senseless to be real.
on that day i seriously considered moving to the U.S to going the miltary. seing as canadas miliatary is so slow.


----------



## SpewingChunks (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Definatley a tought day to get through emtionally. Many of us lost a lot of close friends and family, but the real kick in the teeth came from the fact that this could even be carried out. Beyond the pain and power of the situation, at the end of the day we need to put aside the arguments and dislike we encounter with one another and realize that we're all the same people when you boil it down. Never Forget







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ColonelCorn (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

I was sitting in History class my junior year. The teacher next door ran in screaming about planes crashing into the twin towers. My teacher was SURE he was bull****ting us. Turned it on just in time to watch the second plane hit. It took at least an hour to realize what had happened. None of our teachers would let us watch it, so I skipped out to go home and watch CNN. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (ColonelCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColonelCorn* »_I was sitting in History class my junior year. 

that just reminded me......after i awoke in class my history teacher told us that we will always remember this day and where you where at.....i have a horrible memory....but that is one of the few things i remember when/where i was at...and what i was doin


----------



## Ninja916 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (ColonelCorn)*

time flew by and didnt realize its been 4 years.. i was at work that day just hanging out taking my break then people just started talking and walking from there cubicle so i wanted to see what was going on .. tv was on in the conference room with the volume up loud... didnt know what was going on tv just seeing planes fly into a building thinking that something went wrong and then the 2nd one hit and was like wtf is going on here.. until i heard the planes got hijacked







r.i.p for the brave ones


----------



## GLSxTist (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Ninja916)*

keepin it up.


----------



## rocketPack (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

I was a Sophomore, on the bus heading to school... one kid got on the bus and said, "did you guys hear about the world trade center? someone flew a plane into it".
I didn't even know what/where that was, or what it meant.
It wasn't until I got home later that day (4pm Pacific - after a full day of school) that I *truly* realized what had happened. Nobody really said or did much about it. I was very disappointed when I finally realized. Ultimately, that was when my learning about the greater evil in society began... The Holocaust (for example) means a lot more after going through something like 9/11.
Even though I'm 3000 miles away and I didn't know a single soul involved, I really hope that 9/11 will be another date to live in infamy.










_Modified by rocketPack at 10:50 PM 9-11-2005_


----------



## skyguy1 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (GLSxTist)*

I was in Wilkes Barre PA for business. I turned on the TV at 9 am and was stunned. My girlfriend at the time did not live too far from Shanksville, and I live in Pittsburgh, so there was chaos at home. Suffice to say I got in the car and jetted back to western PA. 
Not that we need more visual aids, but I keep a few things on my computer as "newpaper clippings" so to speak (this is the digital age) to show/talk about respectfully in the future. Here is a VERY high res shot from 3000 feet over the WTC after the attack; you can zoom in very close. Go to the site, right click and "Save As" wtc-photo.jpg as it is 14mb and may overload your browser. Save it and open it from somewhere on your machine. Also - again, only to remember the gravity of the event - here is a CNN clip of the crashs at the WTC. 
Never forget


_Modified by skyguy1 at 2:00 AM 9-12-2005_


----------



## jstn4102 (May 29, 2004)

i remember I was a frosh in High School and i first saw images during my first period world history class.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (abydielswolfsburg)*

Was opening up a Motorcycle shop I was running.. Got a call from a friend who saw the first plane hit and was on the phone with him for the next 3 hours while wtching TV and seeing it all go down..


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Ron Burgundy)*

i think the worst shock was when they were interviewing someone on the street and then the camera caught a glimpse of the second jet zooming by, and then we learned it hit the second tower and at that moment everyone realized what was happening and most of us really started panicking
the aftershock and seeing all those people crying for their loved ones on national tv was the worst thing i had to watch and go through to this day

















_Modified by VR6inAZ at 5:46 AM 9-12-2005_


----------



## Chacolla (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (abydielswolfsburg)*

I was playing tennis in gym class sophomore year, and someone told us they flew a plane into the WTC...we all thought that it was like a private plane and some idiot who didn't know how to fly, and didn't really think much of it....when I got home, I was flipping through every station and it was on all of them...then I realized what the hell was going on.


----------



## psychouke (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Chacolla)*

on the way to lehman college in the bronx, radio stations didnt know what had happened. first report i heard was that a sesna had crashed into one of the towers. got out of english102 to find out the real news. you could see the smoke from the bronx. god bless all of our heroes and their families.


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (psychouke)*

i dont think anyone expected to see the towers go down one by one
that was insane


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (VR6inAZ)*

I remember the panic that took place. So many people in my school that day had to get out of class to try to call the family members that worked in the towers. I recall hearing about it that morning and running to the top floor of my H.S. and watching the smoke reach high into the sky from the burning towers and then only dust. 
R.I.P.


----------



## uberdiesel (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (njwolfturbo)*

bump


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

It happened just in tme to make the Late night news in Australia. I watched it live, but I couldn't believe what I was seeing. 
I stayed up to 4:30 in pure disbelief.
I've just searched google groups and found posts that I made, an hour after it started. Still sends a chill down my spine


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (YellowDieselGolf)*

I was in Washington, working at the Navy Yard. We had heard it was a small plane at first. A bunch of people were huddled around an old TV someone had brought in. We then saw the second plane hit and we knew this was no accident. I remember going back to my cube to call my Dad who was working in DC as well and talking to him when someone ran by my cube and said the Pentagon had been hit. I went to the window (we're only a mile away or so) and saw the thick black smoke billowing out. We were told to go to another building for more info. Panic was the word. Rumors of car bombs and other incoming planes were flowing freely. The Marines had come out with their rifles and ordered everyone into the buildings, noone could be on the street. As soon as it was apparent the attacks were over, me and a few thousand other people hit the Metro. My boy picked me up in Vienna. I remember thinking to myself that I had NEVER seen so many people talking to each other on the Metro before. How surreal this all was. It was like a waking nightmare. I didn't know where my good friend was (who was working in the Pentagon) and I didn't know where my Dad was. I just remember wanting to be home safe w/ everyone I knew around me. To this day I get shivers thinking about it. I didn't even loose anyone that day but knowing it can happen again scares me. I still went to work the next day though. I felt I had to. I was working for the Navy and we were obviously at war. It was time to do my part so I went in. God rest those souls lost that day and those lost fighting around the world.


----------



## BMP_Sickness (Sep 1, 2004)

God Bless those people and don't forget.


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (VDubJetta1999)*

I was pasted out on the couch after a night of drinking......fell asleep with the TV on, woke up and thought Armageddon the Movie was on (you know the Scene at the begining where NYC gets hit by metores) 
took me about 3-4mins to understand WTF was going on then the Second plane hit








Sprinted down stairs to my roomate's room as his Mom worked in the Towers.....She didn't got work that day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif crazy!
I remember calling a friend that lived right there on Houstin Street over and over and over again but his cell just came back all circiuts are busy......He was trapped in a subway station that he ran into as the first tower started falling, tons of people ran in there to get away form the falling debry, and were stuck in there for hours








spend the day listening to F16's patrole the sky's over Boston the whole city was so irry and quite....
when down there a year later, and as hard as I tried not to, I still shed a tear.......








TUFF times










_Modified by protijy337 at 9:57 AM 9-12-2005_


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (gti3736)*

I was working at the show. The same morning at 7:00AM the boss just fired half the employees (not me of course







) then after this hard time talking with other employees, we started working and turned the radio on. They were speaking of terrorist and stuff.. I didnt figured out what was happening... till they said a second plane just crashed on the other tower!
Even if I am not a U.S. citizen I will ALWAYS remember that day. I didnt really beleive it till I saw it on the TV when I went back home.
3 things I remember since then : 1- is the attack on the tower 2- is the Tsunami and 3- is the Hurricane Katrina. The world is just getting worst..


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

i was walking to class and saw everyone standing outside the lunch hall listening to the radio...stopped for a smoke , almost passed out because i thought i was dreaming

i was a paperboy 4 yrs ago, to just make some extra cash and i swear on my life i remember hearing the news on the radio at 5 am that 2 planes were hi jacked , but paid hardly any attn because i was half asleep and then when this happened 3 hours later i just ran home got ready for work and found out everything was closing....so i sat on the corner of my bed watching the news....while my mom was on the phone with my family in Portugal.....that day sucked A LOT....it still Sucks a lot...
god bless all those who gave their life, lost their life and worked to save others.




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this thread. 
i was in NYC at the time... thank god i was on the upper east side


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Klipse* »_Health class...didn't even know that the twin towers was the world trade center...that was in 10th grade...i guess it's still no excuse...

wow are u serious cuz i win in my health class too xcept in 8th grade and i had no idea what the WTC's were either....crazy


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_
3 things I remember since then : 1- is the attack on the tower 2- is the Tsunami and 3- is the Hurricane Katrina. The world is just getting worst..









The world has definitely been in some chaos in the last few years...my condolences to anyone whose families were affected by these events. 
Thank you to all the service men and women and volunteers who lend their strength during these crises. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Delux247's1.8t (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (schtebie)*

I was getting ready for school(west coast) and lagging like usual (senior year in HS) when my best friend calls me and tells me the news(this was right after they hit the first tower) I didn't really belive him as he was a joker and had no idea of the severity. I flip on the news and I didn't sit down for a good 3-4 mins as i was in shock. I call my dad over. He ended up losing his(my) cousin in the carnage. Anyhow I will never forget my dad crying before he had any clue about his family that had been killed.
*We will never forget.*


_Modified by Delux247's1.8t at 7:04 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## 3N1GM4 (Feb 27, 2005)

i was in history class, (watching it unfold on the class room tv) but all teachers were instructed to turn off their tv's and resume class (this is after the second one hit, and we all knew it was no accident) after that, no one knew that they collapsed, and only reason i knew was cause i was in programming the class after... which had internet


----------



## JustaFlyGLI (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Delux247's1.8t)*

I had just got up to get ready for work (westcoast) and my mom called all hsyterical on my cellphone telling me to turn on the tv.....about that time the first plane had already hit and then I remember hearing the newscaster scream "oh my god there's a second plane" and saw it hit. It was one of the most horrific things I had ever seen. There is nothing worse then feeling helpless. I give all the credit in the world to all the people in NYC who were down there helping the officers and firefighters and to all the people who senselessly lost their lives in both the WTC buildings and in the Pentagon and the people that were in the planes hijacked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I took this when we were in NY last year
















Seeing how large it actually was in person was a huge reality check


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (JustaFlyGLI)*

i'll post mine up later, i took a butt load last year....i also cried when i went there .....just staring at it was the worst feeling...
.its amazing, you walk anywhere in NYC and its loud...crazy and just flat out noisy... you get to across the street...and its dead silence ... there's not a sound in the world its just quiet..


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
.its amazing, you walk anywhere in NYC and its loud...crazy and just flat out noisy... you get to across the street...and its dead silence ... there's not a sound in the world its just quiet..









totally true! that whole black is so quite! the train station is back to oporation and people are all over the place, but no one seems to be talking....... surrounding biulding still bear the marks of the flying debris....... a frightning and humbling place


----------



## kpxfosho (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

i was in the 8th grade during english class and the principle coming on in the intercom thing and saying how the world trade center was hit and stuff and my english teacher turning on cnn. i couldn't believe it. even though i didn't have anyone close to me get hurt, it really pissed me off. i can remember gritting my teeth and having a overwhelming amount of anger.







it kind of made me mad reading through these because it reminds me of that day and makes me sad too. i have goosebumps all over me now. A;SKLDAJ;DSKFF


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

math class, soph year of HS. we saw the second plane hit. the teacher next door was balling, his friend worked on the 102nd floor of one of the towers. quite a few students had friends or family that worked in manhattan, it was a tough day. the prayer book for victims at my local catholic church was 10 pages long. when you live less than an hour from NYC things like this really hit home...
To this day my dad sells police cars for General Motors to the NYPD and they still remember everyone who was at the WTC. there are no braver men in US history than the ones who raced into those towers. They knew they were asking for it, but went anyway.
i visited the site a few times since and the scale of it all still amazes me. its just a six story deep hole in the ground. and bora_azul is right, its very quiet around there. i think even the cabbies don't honk out of respect...



_Modified by compy222 at 1:05 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## sjVR6grl (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Black n Grey)*

Sophomore year in college. Got a call at about 8am (West Coast time, so 11am east coast; the towers were both already down). In my dorm room. It was my bf who told me to turn on the TV. I distinctly remember asking him, "Can I do it later?!?" and he said, "No. Now." So I woke up my roommate (who HATED getting up early) and asked her if she minded if I turn on the TV, something about an explosion at the World Trade Center. We turned it on and just sat in silence for almost half an hour. She's from a family of cops (and now is one herself) so she was distraught all week. I tried calling a friend who wasn't answering her phone -- turns out she had gone to her 8am class and they all just sat around the TV for an hour and a half.
Interesting side note: I had tickets to a Weezer concert (at the SJSU event center) for that night -- I think I still have the original ticket stub. Concert got postponed (obviously) until February, where upon the lineup was changed and Jimmy Eat World and Tenacious D opened; best concert I've ever been to.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (sjVR6grl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this thread. 

*THANKS!!!!*

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6inAZ* »_i think the worst shock was when they were interviewing someone on the street and then the camera caught a glimpse of the second jet zooming by

Like the documentary those 2 brothers did, they caught the plane crash as the eng they were with check for a gas leak. I remeber visiting Eng 7 and not being able to talk to anyone cause it felt weird. Very odd for a firehouse to be so quite.
*I will post more pics up in a few, but some i CAN NOT due to the fact that it was a CRIME scene at the time..*


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (sjVR6grl)*

I was watching TV at home before having to go out to class. I saw the first plane hit, the second pane hit, the third plane hit (the pentagon) and the one that crash landed in PA.
I ended up going to college later that day but classes got cancelled and I basically stayed on the phone all day checking up on my parents who work at Ft. Detrick, worried that maybe some one would try an attack there since it's only 30 minutes outside of DC and considered important because of it's biological and chemical research.
But the base was a mess. I think it ended up getting locked down or something like that and there were so many people there that had family or coworkers or friends at either of the two sites.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (yzfwv)*

here is a pic i took of our engine(s) from NJ









The Ladder we went on calls with in Brooklyn











_Modified by Mk4VeeDub at 4:32 PM 9-12-2005_


----------



## dcall7 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdiesel)*

7th grade, it was my mom's birthday
my school staff were a bunch of low lifes and refused to notify the school of what was going on in fear that the students may become distracted..


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: (dcall7)*








Oorah!!!! God Bless


----------



## Mtetkosk (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (SlvrGTi1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrGTi1.8T* »_Leaving english class to go to my one of my friends funeral, it was a sad day

ouch...thats one rough day


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*









My dad took this picture the day after. It's a photograph from the New Jersey shore. What you see on the left is the Katyn Memorial. It is a bronze sculpture of a WWII polish soldier impaled by a bayonette, to honor the hundreds of polish massacred during the Nazi campaign. You can see the smouldering ruins of the WTC towers in the background. Every time I look at this, it brings tears to my eyes and shivers down my spine.
Mike


----------



## blackmagic592 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

god bless america...this is what made me join the air force







cheers to all of those who lost their lives...i think about 9/11/01 every day of my life...one time a day ill look at a clock or my milage or some signal that says 9/11...weird but i live with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suubes17 (Jun 10, 2005)

8th grade gym class they sat us all down and said planes crashed in new york...time went on as they tried to hide the fact that it was terrorist acts and said it was the world trade center...for me i wasnt exactly sure where in new york the buildings were but i knew it was a big deal that they had been hit...as time goes on a kid in my class sat there cryin hysterically and the teachers asked him if he was alright...his stepdad had a meeting at 10 oclock that mornin at the world trade center...they excused him from class and allowed him to call home...thankfully his stepdads meeting was cancelled at 815 that morning...my buddy lucked out and my heart goes out to all those affected by the tragedy


----------



## mgcvr6 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Suubes17)*

view from my office...


















_Modified by mgcvr6 at 4:27 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## kbworthy (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

i had just gotten back to my apartment from practice and turned on the news just after the second one hit.
God Bless


----------



## JetBlack1.8 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (kbworthy)*

I just watched the story on the crew and passengers of flight 93 and my fiance and I cried when we watched it. They will never be forgotten. Love to ya'll.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (kbworthy)*

I won't say what I'm thinking but 9-11 and everything that has followed is totally whacked


----------



## Outlaw vdub (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

I was getting ready for work, it was earlier in the day being the west coast. Lets just say the drive to work was very quiet and it was a very sullen office environment that day. The next day I bought the paper and had it covered with plastic for my kids to read whenever I have them. All I have to say about that is, you cowards, spineless cowards.


----------



## BellaBora (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Outlaw vdub)*

I live on Long Island and I know a hand full of people who lost a parent and/or relative that day and i could not imagine. My dad was on his way out of the city when it happened, but I can tell you, after 9/11 i have never seen such patriotism. Now almost every house has an American flag on there property or somewhere and 90% of the cars driving around out here have those ribbons that say "Support Our Troops" or something along those lines. One of the saddest days that i know i will never forget... and people to this day continue to be supportive which is awesome, rock on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BellaBora)*


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

i was at home sick from school... and my mom called and told me about it.. oddly enough i watched independence day (w/will smith) before i went to bed that night...scary :\


----------



## uberjerk (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Black n Grey)*

I finished 3rd period and got in my Corolla to go home for the day, the radio station I usually listen to was all talk and I thought they were telling a story, until I tried all the other stations and they were on the same thing. Such a sad day, never forget it but at the same time, dont live in fear because of it...


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (uberjerk)*

Stick this to the top, never forget.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (jetta6nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta6nut* »_Stick this to the top, never forget.









FOR-EVER! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*








To not just remember those that died on that faithful day but also for those that continue to die becasue of that day.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

T T T


----------



## vdubbun (May 28, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Mk4VeeDub)*

I still remember this like it was yesterday. We were living in Wa state and I was on my way up to Seattle to go to work. I was just on my way out and I got a call from my hubby, Brett. He told me that someone flew a plane into one of the WTT and I though... wow, someone doesn't know how to fly and kept driving. I finally got to the store that I was suppose to work at and while watching the TV, I watched the second plane hit.







I started crying and praying. When I saw both towers fall then everything turned into anger and more fear. 
Brett was in the Army as a combat nurse and I was by the airport. I thought that Brett would get called up. When the plane hit the Pentagon, I was stunned. I knew some people that used to work there and I was wondering if they were OK. 
Most of us had a hard time working that day. We were just doing a reset for a store that takes a few hours to do. I watched a people started flocking in the store buying canned food and water. Rumors started flying about the Space Needle and our drinking water. I was told to by extra water. Talk about crazy. When I left I saw an Arabic man with the beard and the whole works on getting into a limo and I almost peed my pants. So many questions were running through my head that I drove home balling. I kept getting phone calls from family and friends asking about Brett and if he would get called up. They never asked about me.








I couldn't give anyone an answer. Brett wasn't sure if he was coming home or not. I spent the rest of the day glued to every news channel, reading my Bible, and praying. 
This is something all of us will never forget.


----------



## bahnbrennerg60 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (vdubbun)*

was in history class 9th grade, my friend told the teacher what had happend to notify the whole class, couldnt believe it.


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (vdubbun)*








PT kept me from bumping yesterday







. Never Forget. Moderatores will u stick this already pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (jetta6nut)*

Please click on the thumb...


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_Please click on the thumb... 
 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
so do you believe that the "moon landing" was staged too?


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (redsoxreturns)*

hmmmm weird.. Id like to get explanation on this








Page 4 owned


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (redsoxreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsoxreturns* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
so do you believe that the "moon landing" was staged too?

instead of being closeminded... why don't you do some research for yourself before you critisize something you clearly know NOTHING about... I'm not denying the loss of life, as I live in Manhattan, and I know people that died. What I am denying is the fiction produced in the 911 commission report, and what that website, as well as many others are demanding is for the a real investigation to take place. Thats all...


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (T0oDamnFast)*

i'm not going to engage in an argument that could potetially get this thread locked. if you'd like to have a conversation about it sans the rolleyes emoticon, feel free to message me....and how could you possibly say i know NOTHING about it...thats ignorant on your part.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (redsoxreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsoxreturns* »_i'm not going to engage in an argument that could potetially get this thread locked. if you'd like to have a conversation about it sans the rolleyes emoticon, feel free to message me....and how could you possibly say i know NOTHING about it...thats ignorant on your part.

because you made the obnoxious statement of comparing what I posted to the conspiracy of the staged moon landing, which is outrageous on your part. To IM we go... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (T0oDamnFast)*

funny


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (vwtuner4ever)*

*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!*
IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOOD TO SAY PLEASE REFRAME FROM POSTING IT IN MY THREAD. We do not need this locked.


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

God bless America and all those lost, if you want to discuss something other than remembering those than please, go to the loungle. Have a good day all.


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLACK-FLAG* »_*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!*
IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOOD TO SAY PLEASE REFRAME FROM POSTING IT IN MY THREAD. We do not need this locked.

lol...REFRAIN...


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (schtebie)*

I was sitting in my tenth grade homeroom looking out the window watching the black smoke engulf my city. . . 
NYPD/FDNY ------ The Elite


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (redsoxreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsoxreturns* »_
lol...REFRAIN...


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (jetta6nut)*

Conditioning hike 2morow. ill be thinking about this when i go to keep my moto up.


----------



## jetta6nut (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (jetta6nut)*








. Stick it up.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Black n Grey)*

a year later...


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

=============
=============

*keep this on track guys....please.*
=============
=============


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (vwsteve)*

I was in English class in 12th grade, had no idea about the first plane. Second period Band (yeah I was a band dork its cool) turned on the TV just as the second plane hit and I remember the dead silence as everyone gasped.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_
=============
=============

*keep this on track guys....please.*
=============
=============

Thank-you I hope it all stays clean for some reason my other thread was locked.


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

Was in my history class when the first and second hit. I was in 8th grade at the time and they wouldn't let us see a TV all day. The first time I saw actual video was around 230 that afternoon


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (jetta6nut)*

CAD class my senior year......that was the first time i saw it. I heard about it the hour before but they didnt turn the TV on. 
sad sad day in history


----------



## Y2Kevin43 (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

It was so weird how sheltered my school was from it. I was in History class, sophomore year in high school. Every teacher was given a small letter to read to their class, and all it said was that there was a terrorist attack on the WTC, and that was it. I was like "WTF, TURN ON THE TV, GET ME TO THE INTERNET, SOMETHING!!!" I went the whole day, 2nd period until 530 pm AFTER SOCCER PRACTICE, and just sat in front of the TV in shock the second I got home until 9pm that night. What a sad day it was. RIP All the victims and heroes.


----------



## VR6_Foogar (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

I was walking into 2nd hour Biology, I was in 11th grade...I thought someone was watching a movie...I, and the rest of the class, spent the next hour watching in disbelief.


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (VR6_Foogar)*

i went to school in jersey city (st. peter's prep) which was right across the hudson from it. that was soph year while i was in religion, and i looked out the window behind me wondering what all the smoke was coming from...then the second plane hit. people were standing out in the courtyard watching it go down. the rest of the day and the next couple days were kinda rough having to take the path train to get to school. i snagged one of the original subway maps that has the WTC on it.


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (esoteric vue)*

I was in the Geometry in the 11th Grade. Halfway through the principal came on the intercom letting us know what had happened. We spent the rest of the day staring at the tv in complete disbelief.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

I was watching Good Morning America when they cut in to show the first tower after being hit. Then I flipped over to CNN 10mins before the second plane, and watched in disbelief as it hit the other tower.
remembering the fallen today...


----------



## MandysGotAVR6 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was in my 7th grade history class at like 11 oclock by time the school finally decided to tell us what was going on... I had heard rumors about it all morning but didn't believe it until my teacher turned on the tv and they were replaying the videos of the tower being hit... It was crazy, all of a sudden every 2 seconds the office would come on the intercom and ask for another student to be sent to the office for early dismissal.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Black n Grey)*

I think anyone rememnbers where they were at, 
I was in Oxford, Oh, and had just started my freshman year of school. In true college fashion, I had got mono less than a week after going to school. I was laying in bed that morning sleeping with a bad sore throat, when my roomate came in at 9:03 am, and said did you here what happened< I said no, and he turned the TV on. I proceded to be glued to the TV for the rest of the morning until my noon class. My school had no cancelled classes so I went to my freshman literature class. My professor wasa young woamn who said, "This is a horrible and tragic morning, but we cant do anything so were still going to have class" after this I and about 10 other students proptly got up, and left, we couldnt think about anything else. 
I also watched a video I have saved on my cmputer today of news footage of that day, and it came back to me instantly.


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: (MandysGotAVR6)*

I was volunteering at the YMCA camp ground site in my area ( I worked at a bank and we were cleaning it up to close it fo rthe fall)
I was standing in a big pond with a few other guys pushing a dock back to shore. someone had a jeep on the shore blasting the radio when it when we heard a lady scream. The news has come on but we could really heard it in the water. Apparently the local news had come on saying they had found the body of one of our co-workers who had been missing. we all came to shore and then the news about the towers was broadcast. 
such a sad day


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

I was standing in the middle of my dorm room ready to hit the shower when I saw the 2nd plane hit the towers live on CNN. I stood there for the next hour just staring at my tv in absolute horror, disbelief and sadness.















God Bless America.


----------



## nach2103 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

i was in our laundry center at BMT in San An, TX. had no clue what had happened, but we were brought up to speed by the 67463435468 thousand replays on tv. we went into lock down for 3 days, outside activity was to an absolute minimum, they postponed our graduation until the following week and there was no morning PT sessions for about 11 days.


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (nach2103)*

watched some of the Today show replay this morning on MSNBC. Just sickening watching it all over again in real time. Looking back at it though, the conjecture from the talking heads bordered on outright stupidity.
As far as where I was, I had just woken up to the local sports radio show. They were talking about the plane crash so I popped on the TV and saw it live on CNN. Then, out of all the reactions I could have had, I came on to the Vortex and posted about it


----------



## putzboy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: (mawingo)*

i was on the train commuting to the office. once i got there the entire office was in the resource room watching CNBC. at that point only 1 plane had struck the towers, at first i thought it was a cessna. we watched as the second plane hit then when the towers eventually fell.
by noon everybody went home. chicago streets were full of people but very quiet. very little conversation, only people on cell-phones contacting loved ones.
i work at an asset management firm and it was relative chaos as management and execs were coping with loss (several companies we work with had offices in the towers) and working through disaster recovery. the office was closed as the markets closed. only execs came in to work out recovery details etc...
we live fairly close to O'hare and are totally accustomed to hearing flights overhead, to the point one doesn't "hear" them anymore. i distinctly recall hearing the silence when flights were grounded then "hearing" them again when flights began again.
i still have call sheets full of people who died that day. people i knew, with whom we did regular business.


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (mawingo)*

God Bless America, and in rememberance of those who lost their lives five years ago today.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re:*

A good friend of mine was supposed to be working in one of the towers, 80th something floor that morning. But he took some vacation time and he was in Vegas that morning.
He called me that morning to ask me what the *bleep* was going on. Then I told him that he's the luckiest bastard on earth








.
But just last week, a mutual friend told me that a co-worker was covering him while he was on vacation. He left behind a wife and children







. 
Man, I did not know that. I can't even imagine the guilt he was going through at the time. I would imagine this still haunts him today.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re:*

The great writer Peggy Noonan has written a tender remembrance of 9/11, and it is in the Wall Street Journal: http://www.opinionjournal.com/columnists/pnoonan/ . I strongly recommend anyone here to take a few minutes to read this piece. There are NO politics to be found; just eloquently expressed humanity.


----------



## Green2Delta (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (mawingo)*

I always get a lump in my throat when I think about this stuff.
I was at Ft. Hood in Texas in my barraks room getting ready for the morning formation when the guy who lived in the room next to me ran over and was pounding on my door and screaming that a plane had just crashed into the world trade center. We ran into his room and he had the tv on... thats when we saw the second plane hit. A few minutes after the towers actually fell, my mom called me crying. 
Ft. Hood used to be an open post, kinda like a small town where anybody could drive through. That morning they closed it, and have had armed guards at every entry point ever since. I've done my fair share of guard duty with an M4 strapped across my chest.
*Don't ever forget.*


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (mawingo)*

I was in my first semester at UVA, and I was coming out of Monroe Hall when a frantic female student came running by on a cell phone and said that the Pentagon had just totally collapsed from an attack. I was terrified and rode my bike home as quickly as I could (though all the while thinking that what she described was bascially impossible). Got home to see both of the Trade Center towers ablaze, and shortly thereafter they collapsed. My American though fully Pakistani roommate was freaking out and hoping against hope that the attackers weren't from the Middle East (clearly fearing for himself and his family). We were all in a fog for days.
Let's not let this happen again, ok Mr. Politician? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vwlarry)*

Yeah its kind of one of thsoe memories I wish I could forget...but I remember every minute of that day. 
I was sitting in my computer programming class, 2nd period at DeVry in North Brunswick. Its 5 minutes into class and me and like 2 other people are sitting in a basically empty room wondering where the hell everybody is. Well I'm figured that class was cancelled so I get up and the teacher comes in and is all flustered like, "a plane just crashed into one of the twin towers. Everybody is downstairs in the cafe." So we all grab our stuff and go down there.
Standing in the cafe, the entire school is crammed in there basically and we're all watching in disbelief. I just figured a plane lost control, but as I'm thinking this I see a second plane come into picture and smash right into the other tower. Now I'm like something is really really wrong here. A couple minutes later they replay the first plane then cut to a breaking story that the pentagon is on fire. After watching this for what seems like hours, me and some friends decided to go outside and catch some fresh air. Not even out there for 5 minutes when somebody runs outside screaming that one of the towers collapsed.







Now that was a sureal moment...it looked like something out of a movie cause it was just so sudden. 
So needless to say I told my professor for my next class I'm going home cause I felt sick to my stomach. Drove home really slow, listening to 102.7 WNEW to hear the Sports Guys going into Don and Mike. I was hoping for something to take my mind off of the days events to find a very saddening show where basically it was just the jocks taking calls from everybody. 
That day felt like it went on for weeks. I seriously can remember the entire day from the moment I heard the towers were hit to the moment I finally zoned myself out in diablo 2 later that night just to turn my brain off...


----------



## ArmedForcesForums.com (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Frank aka Rick)*


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

I was in a laundrymat in Italy (I was stationed there at the time), watching everything happen on a small television. 
I had just returned from Saudi Arabia the night before. Literally, 8 hours off the plane.
It was surreal. There are no other ways to describe it. After the Pentagon was hit, small bits of intelligence started floating in through military channels and all military installations world wide were ordered to lock down. The base was placed in threatcon delta, all civilians were kicked off base, and all military members were recalled to their primary duty sections to await further instructions.
Very sad, very frightening, and very surreal.


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

Freshman year at USF, was picking up friend for class just before the first plane hit. At first when we were talking about it in the car, we had thought it was a small prop plane like a misguided cessna. Tuned in to the only news channel interesting at the time(bubba the love sponge) while waiting at a four way stop, and that's when the second plane hit. 
When we got to school, the first class felt different as many people still didn't know what was going on. Afterwards, we went to the library and tried to log on cnn to watch live broadcasts of what was going on. Don't even know how we managed to secure a spot with all the bandwidth troubles they had, but thats where I was when the towers fell. 
I remember it was on a tuesday because the local pool hall offers free pool on tuesdays. So instead of going to a surely to be cancelled class, we went to the pool hall where everyone was glued to the tv set and the tables sat empty. We couldn't get a game started to keep our minds off of it, because the tvs kept on playing. My friend's family are from New York and at the time, it was impossible to call and find out if they were ok.


----------



## LiGuangming1981 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

It was the first day of my 4th year at the University of Calgary. I didn't have class until 9.30am that day, so I woke up around 7.30am and turned on the morning news, as I usually did. It was then that I discovered what had happened, as by that hour (9.30am EST) all hell had broken loose. I watched both towers fall live on TV. I had to go to class, but I got my radio and listened to the CBC News all the way up to the University on the C-Train. I remember some of the 'experts' that they had on the news that horrible morning said that it was possible that 50,000 people could have been killed, if the towers had been completely full. Thank God it wasn't that bad. My first class (an Economics class) lasted 20 minutes before the prof cancelled the class and all the students went to watch the events on televisions that had been set up all across campus. 
While this event did not affect anyone in my family, it may yet in a couple of years, as I have a brother currently at the Royal Military College in Kingston, ON who will likely be deployed to Afghanistan after he is finished his education, in two years time. God bless all the families of the victims of September 11, 2001, and the soldiers of all nations currently fighting to prevent another 11-9-2001.


----------



## case sensitive (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

I was in class when the first plane hit. I was going home when the second hit. I remember listening to WAAF - Boston and thinking: "WTF?!?! is the Hillman trying to get fired?" I thought it was all a joke (like when O&A said the mayor of Boston was killed on April fools day). Then I switched to NPR, and went, "Ohhhh Fudge!!!!!"
One of my good friends lost her EMT partner in the towers. She was in the first tower when the second plane hit. She got out, her partner went back in for someone else and the towers collapsed. She had to move out of the city after that. Whenever she would hear a jet engine, she would freak out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

I work a block north of Ground Zero. I have been working here for a year and a half. Hence I was not her during that time. On 9-11-01 I was finishing up my first class of my senior year at college in NH. I watched in horror as the event unfolded and could not believe my eyes. I know several people that died on that die ranging from community members to friends dads. It is hard to work down here because we are always reminded of the tragedy that happened but its uplifting to see what they have done with WTC building 7. 
My brother just started in the fire academy today which is quite ironic. So I wish him the best and to continue in the fellow brothers he has and lost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My building to the left in both pictures.


















_Modified by [email protected] at 1:49 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I work a block north of Ground Zero.
My brother just started in the fire academy today which is quite ironic. So I wish him the best and to continue in the fellow brothers he has and lost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

best of luck to him. My brother works in the city as well. in the chelsea area for the food network.


----------



## Bonfire (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*

I was a sophomore in high school. First period US history class. Our teacher would tape this "news for kids" type show off CNN which aired late at night and show it first thing in the morning. We watched the show, and when she ejected the tape CNN was on, showing smoke POURING from the World Trade Center.
We convinced her to keep it on, and we watched for the rest of the class, discussing what was going on as it happened. We watched it change from "some tard in a plane probably accidentally crashed into the tower" to "HOLY CRAP THE WORLD IS ENDING". Right as the bell rang to signal class was ending, the first tower collapsed. Word spread very quickly throughout the school, with teachers periodically giving us updates throughout the day.
I got home from school and was glued to the TV and internet all day, somewhat paranoid that some crazy terrorist would jump through the window and kill me in my sleep.
The other thing I remember was wishing a slow and painful death to all those jagoffs they showed on TV in other countries who were celebrating what happened.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Re: (BLACK-FLAG)*

I was on the Brooklyn-Queens expressway heading east when I heard the first explosion.. We were right across the water from Manhattan, approaching the Brooklyn bridge. Traffic stopped to a crawl and we were all staring at the unbelievable site and what seemed like millions of sheets of silver paper floating in the air, reflecting from the sun. 
At this point, I didn't know it was a plane, and didn't see all of the what was a huge gash, since I was on the other side of where the plane hit. Once I got over the Kosciusko bridge, I could see that both buildings were up in flames, and could see the damage very clearly. By this time, AM radio already told us that it were 2 planes that hit the towers.


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (WannaCorrado)*

I was a freshman in highschool, and was in the libaray. I saw it before they announced it over the loud speaker, from the computer.
Every time I see a picture of this, or watch movies like United 93, I just can't help it but my eyes water. This still sucks as much today as it did in 2001. God Bless all the people who parished, and to everyone that barely made it out. God Bless anyone, and everyone in which was effected that day.










_Modified by Splisks at 2:10 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

I was in my freshman year at norwich university (A military academy) when the towers and pentagon were hit by the airliners. That day was by far the most confusing one that I can remember. No one knew what was going on. Classes were pretty much non existent and everywhere you turned there was someone broken down in tears. Sad sad day. We lost a lot of good people from school that year as their parents and relatives working for the military and also in the towers were either directly affected by the events or were killed. My sophmore year brought about a massive amount of interest in military life. Many people were eager to join up to fight for there country and show everyone that who ever did this could not get away with it. 
I know a lot of guys here and everywhere believe that it is ludacris to keep troops in Iraq and Afghanastan, but I believe that just about every officer and every enlisted person over there is happy to be there to keep the terrorist threat down. 
I unfortunatly did not continue my entrance into the military but I have many friends that are going over there now and I keep them all in my prayers in hope they come home safe.
My deep sympathy goes out to all those reliving the pain and suffereing on that aweful september day. God Bless you all.


----------



## shortfusejetta (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (mister_g60)*

My Wife is a flight attendant out of Newark, and she had come home from a trip the night before. I happened to have the day off that Tuesday, and was sleeping. I awoke to my Wife's screams and came running down the hall ready to take on whomever had broken into our house. As I rounded the corner into the living room I saw her standing in front of the television with her hands cupped over her mouth and nose, just sobbing and shaking. It was after the Towers had both been hit, but they were still standing at the time. We called her best friend who is also a flight attendant, and who lived in Jersey. We had her on the phone and we were watching TV as she watched the 2nd Tower fall from her side of the river. I have never been so angry and shocked as I was that day. 
We ended up going to NYC that October and we went down to Ground Zero. There were thousands and thousands of teddy bears, flowers, candles, drawings, and other "memorials" left for the victims. There were hundreds of people just walking around like zombies except for the fact that most of them (us included) were crying. When you walked past people on the street, many would look you in the eye- somewhat unusual for New Yorkers. When they looked at you, they all had the same, empty, disbelieving face. It was like we were all searching for something in each others' eyes. There weren't even facial expressions showing on most people, just a somber recognition that we cared about each other, even though we didn't know who the other was. 

At the time, the Ground Zero "area" was fenced off with an 8-foot fence with that green stuff woven through the links so you couldn't see inside. We were just kind of wandering around stunned and crying, when a member of the NYPD came up to us and asked if we would like to go inside the fenced area. We respectfully accepted the invitation, and he took us in. When we walked in, the first thing I saw was that big piece of the Tower that didn't fall- the one that was on the cover of every magazine in the world. I started looking around and was just in awe of the sight. You have no idea how large that area really is unless you see it in person. The pictures and videos you see just don't illustrate the magnitude of damage. The rubble piles were several stories high and still on fire, or at least smoldering. There were exhausted workers all around, quietly and methodically clearing away debris and wreckage. We stood there for a few moments, and then went on our way.
Never before in my life have I seen something with my own two eyes yet still been unable to grasp it. It didn't even seem real. The scope of the damage was so large and there was so much pain and sadness in the air, I just couldn't believe it. I will never forget that day, and I shouldn't. 
No matter how much part of me wants to.




_Modified by shortfusejetta at 2:33 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## JCJetta (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: (shortfusejetta)*

I didn't have cable TV, nor did I have an antenna. All I had was internet and radio. I had just woken up and couldn't figure out why CNN.com was taking forever to load. My friend came back from class and told me we where under attack. It wasn't untill I got to the gym (work) that night that I saw all the graphic reality spilled over television.
I didn't sleep much that night. 
It changed me in ways I can't explain, but I'm sure all of you share. And no, I will never forget.


----------



## VdubyaVR6 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (JCJetta)*

I remember that i was in 11th grade in chemistry class when they made an announcment over the speakers to turn on the tv's.. i can even tell you excatly what seat i was sitting in when it happen. No one in my class could believe what was going on.
My teacher lost it becasue she knew friends/family that were worked in the towers/pentagon. Luckily no one that she knew was hurt by the terrorists that day.
I went to my next class.. calc.. and he tried to teach us for like 10 min but couldn't so we just watched for a little bit and then they eventually let us out of school about 2 hours early. I'll never ever forget this.


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

Worst day of my life.
I saw living in Surprise, AZ, Two miles north of Luke Air Force Base. I tell you what, hearing them f-16s flying over my house, best damn sound in the world.
Haha... shut up the locals who had nothing better to do with thier day and complain about the jets flying over. They stopped after 9/11.
I was getting dressed for a job interview in Scottsdale. I couldn't go, My Uncle was a Doctor in NYC. I was trying to reach my family all day.
of course, after 9/11. I couldn't get that job or any. a couple months later my marriage fell through, and I moved to Philly to work for my Parents.


----------



## U n i o n 0015 (Sep 10, 2000)

I was a sophomore in college when 9/11 happened. I woke up that day like any other day. 
Rolled out of bed and immediately went to my computer to start browsing Vortex before I took a shower. I was in the Golf IV/Jetta IV forum when I noticed mawingo's post. First thought in my mind was "What the hell?" 
I turned around, turned the TV on and flipped to the only channel I could remember the number for, Fox News. My roommate was still sleeping. As soon as I could confirm what mawingo's post was about on the TV, I woke my roommate up. We were both absolutely stunned by what we were seeing. 
I called up my dad to see if he had heard from my sister, who lives in NYC. I just started tearing up on the phone, I was overwhelmed by how unbelievable it was to think about all those people who had died/were dying. 
I had to go to a film class later in the day and I was furious that my professor wanted to talk about movies that day. He was like "they best thing to do is not think about the situation." Well, that's dandy if you're mildly annoyed by a problem; not when there's an issue of major importance happening in the world, much less your own country. 
After that, went home and just stayed glued to the news. Still a horrible thing to think about, 5 years later. 
Anyway, my prayers go to all those who experienced this event directly or indirectly. May we never experience something like this again.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (SpiritDrivenVAG)*

I was in college, in class when I got the news. They brought a TV into the classroom so we could watch the news report. I couldnt believe my eyes. I lived right by the school so I left. 
always remember


----------



## turbo200321 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sophomore in highschool, actually wasn't feeling good that morning and decided to stay home from school. got up around 10:00 and my brother told me the wtc was bombed, completely shocked, turned on the tv and realized it was a plane.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BrendanMX5)*

I was in my second year of grad school at the New England Conservatory of Music in Boston. I remember walking ouof the main building when I overheard one of the security guards tell someone that a plane just hit the World Trade Center. I feel bad abou it now, but I remember laughing and thinking it was a stupid error by a small private plane, and that no one got hurt. I felt really guilty about that after coming back later and having a friend come running down the hall giving us the story and going up to the student lounge and watching the TV. I tried hanging around for a couple hours but wound up going home. it was REALLY scary having to rely on the subway for transportation. the atmosphere in the trains was just surreal.
I also remember noticing that, although it didnt get a lot of publicity, apparently flight patterns over the city of Boston were changed shortly thereafter. it was such that, in the morning walking down Massachsetts Ave., I would occasionally see what appeared to be a low flying plane, and from where I would be walking/standing, it looked like it was going right into the Prudential Tower, and people would just STOP on the sidewalk and stare, then breathe a sigh of relief when they saw the plane come out on the other end, and realize that it wasn't what we all thought it was.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_ I would occasionally see what appeared to be a low flying plane, and from where I would be walking/standing, it looked like it was going right into the Prudential Tower, and people would just STOP on the sidewalk and stare, then breathe a sigh of relief when they saw the plane come out on the other end, and realize that it wasn't what we all thought it was.

I do that everyday anywhere I am if I hear a plane.


----------



## shortfusejetta (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I do that everyday anywhere I am if I hear a plane.









It's OK I still do it too.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

I was working from home that day, and I saw it develope on BBC News and CNN. There was to much going in my mind that day to even try to put down in words, so I will just say that it was a day I will never forget


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (shortfusejetta)*

I was in my first week of flight school. I had just moved to AZ from CA, and had been taking my private pilot groundschool for only a few days at that point. 
I woke up, showered, drove to the airport, and I noticed our flightline was all grounded. I thought is was odd, but having only been around for a little, I didn't think too much of it. 
I got into class, and then heard the news. One of my buds had his tranciever out, and we were listening to the pre recorded FAA message on tower frequency instructing all planes to land or they would be intercepted...








I went back to campus, and tried to eat some breakfast. 9/11 killed a few alums from my school, and shook the aviation world to the core. I needed to get home for my girlfriends birthday, and I was on one of the first commercial flights out of Sky Harbor in PHX. One of the worst days in my life...


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (vag-tan-klan)*

I was at home taking it easy before I had to go to work. I lived in NoVA at the time and was a Deputy Sheriff in Fairfax County. Once I saw what was happening I called work and they said they were closing the courthouse and to come on in.
It was believed at the time that the courthouse or Massey Bldg were possible targets because we had at one point held the guy who shot several people outside the CIA bldg in Mclean. He had Middle Eastern ties and we had received many threats after his arrest. 
I spent that day/night on post closing one of the roads around the courthouse to keep trucks away and also keeping a watchful eye on the sky. It was all very surreal.


----------



## Lostmypasswd (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (shftat6)*

I was in my senior year of high school in Lansdale, PA. I remember being in English class and hearing an announcement over the P.A. system that a plane crashed into the one of the towers. Since everyone just thought it was an accident no one was really up in arms about it. Then a little while later they made another announcement about the 2nd plane and all we did for each class that day was watch the news. Was a sad day.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

I was asleep.
My best friends wife called me crying and freaking out. I turned on the news and couldnt beleive it. I spent the whole day in shock not knowing what was going to happen next.
that night i went to the bar for s drink. it was almost vacant with only a couple patrons and we didnt speak. we just watched CNN in glassy eyes , hoping for more survivors.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (shftat6)*

My alarm had gone off at about 5:52AM (Pacific time) and vaguely heard something on the radio about a plane hitting the WTC. 
I turned on CNN to see the emerging coverage, and immediately called my brother, who used to work at the LA office of Canter Fitzgerald, a brokerage firm on the 105th floor of one of the towers. 
I remembered a wayward B29(?) bomber had hit the Empire State Building in the 1940's, but the building stood. I wasn't expecting what would unfold that day.
When I saw the second plane coming in, the camera angle from the news copter made it look like it was moving slowly. The first thing I thought was that it was a water-dropping aircraft, like they use here for forest fires. 
When the second plane hit, I knew it had to be terrorism, and I was lost from there. I watched the rest of the coverage live, through the second collapse, and eventually went in to work that day, but couldn't get anything done and went back home to mourn. 
I didn't talk to my brother for a week thereafter. He had been to the WTC offices of Canter Fitzgerald many times, and knew a number of the 675 employees killed that day.


----------



## marzen (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Lostmypasswd)*

My thoughts and prayers to family, friends and loved ones who parished in 9/11 attack.
Evil people behind this attack will see justice if not in their life time but surely when they pass.
I believe in equalizing karma. Whoever planned and carried out this attack will pay the price of their crime and when it is their time to face the truth, it will be greater pain than anything they have inflicted on innocent people from around the world who died in 9/11.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Lostmypasswd)*

I was walking into a class at ODU, a CJ class. The first tower had just been hit, and we watched as the second tower was hit on tv. My instructor was very shaken up, he was a former NYC Police Officer, and he sent everyone out so he could go home.
I found out about the Pentagon when i got home, and spent the rest of the day talking to my mother as she tried to make her way out of DC (she had metroed in, and the metro closed the river crossing she would have used, because it goes beneath the Pentagon grounds). She ended up walking quite a ways (over ten miles, not a bad little hike for me, but this is my MOM!) and met some friends in Alexandria who fed her and gave her a ride home. She told me it was unreal walking across the Memorial Bridge with thousands of others, and looking at the smoke rising from the Pentagon. She also told me that the following days (while passenger traffic was grounded) were eerily quiet, as she wouldn't ever hear a passing jet on her walks, drivers, except for the odd fighter flying figure eights over the Capital Area.
Living in Norfolk, and working all over the area, i have never seen so much Fighter traffic in the air. Hopefully never will again.


----------



## 08StreetBob (May 19, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Black n Grey)*

I was in the Army at the time, and we were in the gym doing PT. We had CNN on, and saw the first tower. Didn't think too much of it, thought it was a tragic accident. Then, the guy next to me said "what's that?" just as the second plane hit. Everyone came to a complete stop from what they were doing, and it was at that moment that we realised our lives as soldiers had changed for good. We were quickly dismissed, and told to be back as quick as possible in uniform, since we didn't know what else might be attacked, and weren't sure if we might have to pull security somewhere, or assist in some sort of rescue operation. That whole day was a day of confusion, pain, and hateful emotion in the motorpool. 
Never will I forget that day and the emotions I felt. God bless those that passed on Sept. 11th and all the soldiers, marines, airmen, and sailors that have given there lives since, defending what this nationstands for.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (Soon2BeGTi)*

I was on a plane, flying from New Jersey to Sydney, Australia.
Landed that night (local time), went to bed, woke up in the morning, went out to check out the City and got a call from my father-in-law just to tell me that my ex-office is gone.








Way too many lives gone for some jerkoff's agenda.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (J-Tim)*

I was at work that day......and when I saw what had happened, I was panic-stricken because I knew my brother was at work in one of the towers. I spent the next 48 hours in a mild state of panic waiting to hear if he was alright. 
As luck would have it, he was 7 floors below where one of the planes hit, and by the grace of God he made it out minutes before the collapse. One of his most vivid memories was the firefighters that ran up the stairs past him as he was making his escape.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (Green2Delta)*

I was on my way into work and all of the radio stations were talking about Brittany Spears coming to town so I threw a CD in. When I got to work, they had just struck the second tower and I heard a couple of coworkers talking about it, but I was lost and thought that they were joking. Next thing you know, we are all glued to a radio listening and none of us could work knowing what was going on. 
I am fortunate to work for a company who has a lot of office's in New York close to the WTC so we ended up closing for the day out of respect. I was in charge of air shipments and they got put on hold for quite sometime after 9/11 and so it took quite a while to get used to seeing planes in the sky again







It's a day none of us will ever forget, may everyone who has lost their life that day RIP. My heart goes out to you and your families.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Chrissy)*

I was barely 1 year into my army service and was stationed at Fort Myer, VA and worked at the Navy Yard in D.C.
I was at work when the first plane hit, we all pretty much stood around shocked at what was going on and watched the rest of the action unfold until the pentagon was hit. When that happened the intelligence community basically initiated a voluntary (and mandatory for some) evacuation for various buildings. We hopped in my car and went back to post...for anyone that knows the area knows that we had to drive right past the pentagon to get back to base.
The guy that lived next door to me in the barracks worked in the pentagon and it took two days before we heard from him due to his inability to get back to base that day (just ended up staying at a friends house)...we thought he was gone for sure.
One of the people that I worked with at the time, and thankfully work with now as well, but with a private company, was on reserve duty at the time. He was in the area the plane hit and both legs were broken instantly by the blast, he managed to not only make it out, but continued helping others out until other rescuers forced him to go for medical aid. He recieved a purple heart among other honors. 
about 8 hours after I returned to Fort Myer I had become so antsy that I volunteered to work guard duty at Ft. Mcnair as the MP's were overwhelmed with their duties around the city. The next day I was back at work prepping for operation enduring freedom.
Now I work at the pentagon and am reminded daily of the tragedy that is 9-11. I'm proud of what this country has done, politics aside, and only hope that someday we will find a level of "calm normalcy" again.


_Modified by silvERia at 8:30 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*

i was in my sophomore year of high school in northern virginia (thomas jefferson high school [tjhsst] in alexandria, virginia, 7.01 miles as the crow flies from the pentagon).
we were actually between presentations in my humanities class (english and history together) and the windows shook lightly. i of course was sitting in the back of the room right next to the window (i was actually leaning back in my seat at the time so my head was 4 inches from the window) and i felt and heard it. there had been a construction accident the week before and us dumb kids just laughed it off as being another construction accident.
a couple minutes later, a teacher who didn't have class came in and told our teacher to put on cnn. my english teacher (total female dog) said no we're working. the teacher looked at her and stearly said "_NOW!_". we turned it on and we were on shock pretty quickly.
i doubt any of you have heard of my high school, but we always have ambassadors kids, and their protective services came in QUICKLY to extract them.
later on, i was trying to call my mom cuz i was close to the pentagon and i wanted to let her know what was going on. my cellphone of course did not work so i went outside to use a payphone. as i was waiting in line, 2 f16s came screaming by, just above tree top level, headed in a loop around dc (set about 2.5 miles inside of the capital beltway). then i saw a gulfstream jet up at about 20k feet with an escort of f16s--probably somebody important that had flown out of andrews and was skirting around dc to go west towards west virginia.
i got a hold of my mom and she had no idea of what had happened... mind you, this was probably between 1100 and 1130, exact time i don't remember. she had been at an einstein bagel with a family friend oblivious to the outside world.
it was so hard to explain all that had happened.....


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_i got a hold of my mom and she had no idea of what had happened... mind you, this was probably between 1100 and 1130, exact time i don't remember. she had been at an einstein bagel with a family friend oblivious to the outside world.

the same thing happened to me, when I finally got to a phone to call and let my family know I was safe (it took a lot of people years to reallize that just because I was MI, that didn't mean I worked in the pentagon) it took forever and I finally got ahold of my brother-in-law who had no idea what was going on. I just told him "turn on the tv, tell everyone I'm ok, and I'll call in a few days once things calm down".


----------



## Black Jetta GT (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (bigmak)*

I graduated from TJHSS&T in 2000! 
I was at college in NY, and heading to my english class when I saw a bunch of people running to the library. I had to see what was goin on, and everyone was crowded around a tv set up on a rolling cart in the lobby; the volume was turned up all the way. I got there just after the second plane hit.


----------



## KjTAssaSIN817 (Oct 25, 2005)

My honors calculus teacher wouldn't let us watch the news coverage until half of us threatened to walk out.
Five years later and I can remember so many strange detais about that day.
God bless America.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (KjTAssaSIN817)*

I worked at the Pentagon for an electrical contractor doing a Remote delivery facility there. I quit working for that contractor about 2 weeks before 9/11. The crew I worked on did a duct bank of conduit directly in front of where the plane hit about 6 months before 9/11. Pretty scary if I was there when the plane hit I would have been a goner. I also wired the power for the camera that showed the plane hitting the Pentagon at the guard gate.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (BLACK-FLAG)*

Pouring out the annual 9/11







...


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (Klipse)*

i was sitting in math class. we always listened to the radio. when the attacks happened i was unsure whether this real or a hoax. then after about 20 min of it i realized it was real. the next class we sat there watching the news trying to comprehend what had happened.
steve


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (vanaman)*

I remember being in my high school accounting class half asleep (senioritis) and my teacher turned the tv on and I saw the one tower on fire. someone said something about a plane hitting the tower I like most people thought it was some little plane with an idoit pilot. As I left the class I heard rumors in the halls about war, and terrorist and being attacked. Then I saw some panicked mother come in and take her kid out and and said "we need to leave thinks are not looking good, America is being attacked" That right there freaked me out a lot. Unfortunately my teachers didnt let us watch any tv in school that day. So I didnt know what was going on and had no motivation to pay attention anyway. I went home and watched tv for the rest of the day in shock and amazement.


----------



## YF19EX (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (dubsport87)*

I was in my senior year of College. I needed a internship to complete my major. I selected to intern with what was known at the time as the US Customs Service. Interesting my interview was on that week. 
My brother had left his music CD's at home going to school and was listening to the news instead. I was asleep waiting for afternoon classes when my brother called me and told me what had happend. For the rest of the morning I sat watching all the news channels. 
I even when to school later only to find everyone leaving. You would think it was an evacuation with everyone leaving the school. 
Today even 5 years later and my job being what it is still made the day feel like it was sureal. Like it was not really happening, things were in slowmotion today as it was that day.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

I was in Houston finishing my undergraduate degree and my husband, a bond analyst with JP Morgan, was working in Manhattan at the time. Fortunately he called me early to let me know he was okay, albiet shaken because he had family that worked in the towers both currently and in the past. 
His cousin was spared because she literally wrote an appointment down wrong in her datebook. When she walked into the midtown offices of her company, Marsh and Mclennan, and people started screaming excitedly. She was on a list of missing and presumed dead. 
My husband, Michael, was shaken up, emotionally. He watched the first tower fall - after that all he could see was smoke from his Midtown perspective.
In the fall of '01, his department at JPMorgan moved to downtown off Broad and Water streets at 4 NY Plaza. I was a bit nervous about that but also won't respond to fear tactics.
Our work has brought us back to my home state of Texas but I still feel like my home town is New York.
Bless those who lost their lives and those who loved them.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (LelloBeetle)*

I was driving between my companies 2 corporate buildings that were a couple miles apart. I was listening to one of the morning shows. They are always making crude jokes and were talking about a fire or explosion at the WTC. But they were not sounding overly serious, so I figured it was a joke or at least nothing serious. Then they got REALLY serious and said the second tower had also been hit and just went silent for a few seconds. When I got to the other building, my boss came an got me and said I needed to get up to the Board Room immediately and he did NOT sound happy with me. 
Turns out that the CEO and CFO just wanted to see if I could jury-rig the video conference system to display CNN on the 100" screen. Of course I got it working and they envited me to watch with them. So, I spent the rest of the day in the board room just watching. Seeing the towers come down on a 100" screen was something I will never forget
Thought I would share a pic I took on my boat trip up the east coast when I was 11. We were leaving and I realized I hadnt taken even a single skyline pic and only had one shot left on the roll and no more film. I was SO luck it came out.


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

That's a great pic... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (sjberg40)*

Yep great pic. Just read the original thread from 2001. Sent a shiver down my spine.

Condolences to all those affected


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

I was a sophomore in HS on the real day. I still remember getting to 2nd period early (8:53) and one of the teachers had the TV on. At that time it was still a "small commuter plane hits a tower" we watched that for I guess 9 minutes until the second one hit, which I got to see live.
My 3rd period teacher was a Captain in the Army who had come off two tours in Bosnia, and we saw the pentagon hit in my class. Observing his reaction as re realized that we were about to be at war again was one of the more poignant things I remember from the day.
Still get chills just thinking about it 6 years later.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re:*

I work for a large Health Insurance Company in the Broker Commission area. It is eerie, yet surreal, to see forms and paperwork pre 9/11 from Marsh and McLennan (now Marsh) with signatures, e-mails, etc. from folks that lost their lives.
Curiosity got the best of me and I went to NYC on that Saturday (9/15/01) and got as close to the WTC site as I could. I brought some t-shirts, socks, etc. for the rescue workers. There were dozens of crushed cars, cruisers and Port Authority vechiles littering the streets. Piles of discarded high heels from women that needed to flee. I have it all captured on some video that I took, I'll have to dig it up and post it. I actually picked up some scraps / pieces of paper that fell from the offices of the WTC.


----------



## MyTelex22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (GolfTango)*

I had just enlisted on the 1st of September '01... But because of the commotion they kept me in the Delayed enlistment program until Feb. '02... Never can or will forget that day...


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

i had just gotten to school, and i will never forget 400 of us crowded around the only tv in the school, watching the second plane hit live. my uncle was supposed to be in the pentagon, but by some stroke of luck wasnt there that day. we could see the smoke rise from it from the front steps of my school.
the next months were a blur of fear and fighter jets flying low over the city.
the most scared i have ever been was the day they let planes start flying into national again, because i didnt know they had allowed that yet, and i saw one of the first to land from the east out the window of my classroom, flying low over the potomac in the direction of downtown. i almost threw up.


----------



## turbo200321 (Feb 14, 2004)

I actually stayed home that day from school(not feeling well), woke up and my brother said someone bombed the buildings. Watched the news for the rest of the day. My friend told me they watched reports the whole day at school


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (5309)*

i was on the way to work when i heard it (gosh, just got goosebumps all of a sudden) and i heard it on the radio, then at work i was rummaging around for a tv and couldn't find one. many co-workers didn't believe me or the seriousness of it. i was tripping out all day at work anticipating my return home to spend what was the next 12 hours in front of the tv absorbing as much of the tragedy as i could. despite the fact that i got engaged just weeks before, 9/11 caused me to carry a low-hanging cloud of depression for some time after that.


----------



## SPEC-01 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (5309)*

I was a Senior at the University of Alabama in 2001. On the morning of Sept. 11 (the day after my birthday), I was on the way to work and I heard that a plane had hit the WTC. I got to the office and the minute I walked in the door they asked me if I had a TV at home that I could go get. 
At that point all I knew is what little was coming in on the radio...I realized that I was low on gas so I stopped to fill up. I was on the way back to the office within 15 minutes and within that time gas prices has jumped 400%. The folks were actually on ladders changing out the number on their road-side signs as I drove by. I saw a plane flying over and all I could do was pray that it wasn't in route to the same fate as the planes that hit the WTC. 
I got back to the office and we plugged the TV in and crowded around to watch the news. It was the most sureal sight I had ever seen. I worked until about 12pm that day and then went to class. By the time I got to my Creative Writing class the teacher, who was from New York and whose brother-in-law worked in the towers told us to walk the campus and take notes of what we saw. 
I went to the Ferg. (The Ferguson Center on Campus where the primary cafeteria was). There were folks all of the place, some crying, some just dazed in confused. The University had CNN running non-stop in the Movie Theater. I wrote for hours and I will never forget that day. It changed me and my way of thinking forever...


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (SPEC-01)*

peace


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: 9/11 Memorial Post (autopulse)*

My wife and I were in bed... 
We were living in Oakland CA at the time and our alarm clock had gone off... we had it set to NPR and they were broadcasting that a plane had hit one of the towers. Normally we just hit the snooze button, and I was about to do so when my wife asked "Did they just say a plane hit the WTC?" 
That snapped me out of my groggy state and we began to listen. We turned on the TV and were watching when the 2nd plane hit. 
I will never forget that as long as I live. It was unreal. Steph began to cry, and I tried to comfort her. She was worried about the fire, and I actually told her not to worry... the buildings will stay up. I remembered reading that a plane had hit the Empire State building once, so I figured the same would hold true.
I was wrong.
I wont go into further details... there really isn't a need. 
The world was touched that day...
To all of us... God bless us all.


----------

